# Most conservative Christian Discipline book?



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

That is still GD, of course?

My spanking friend sent me a gift subscription of "Home School Digest", which included an article by Michael Pearl. So I decided I will reciprocate, and send her a Christian Discipline book







.

I didn't want to hijack the book recommendations thread, but I saw a couple on there. I think she would be most likely to read the most conservative one out there, just based on the material in the "Home School Digest". Any ideas?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

What about a subscription to Mothering? Since she sent you something she enjoys, why not reciprocate that way?


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't know how "conservative" it is, but it has a lot of good arguements for it.
http://www.aolff.org/2.html

Grace Based Discipline

Crystal Lutton wrote a book called Biblical Parenting about it.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C*
What about a subscription to Mothering? Since she sent you something she enjoys, why not reciprocate that way?

agreed. Baring that, try "families where grace is in place"


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Crystals book is froma conservative standpoint and it is an excellent book by the way. Good Luck.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C*
What about a subscription to Mothering? Since she sent you something she enjoys, why not reciprocate that way?

Well, yes, I guess that would be truly reciprocating in kind. But I'd really like to get through to her, too, and give her something she could use to convince her dh. I think he'd reject anything that seemed the least bit liberal.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki*
I don't know how "conservative" it is, but it has a lot of good arguements for it.
http://www.aolff.org/2.html

Grace Based Discipline

Crystal Lutton wrote a book called Biblical Parenting about it.

I think she's conservative but the fact that she's a pastor might freak your friend out.

Dr. Sears has a Christian parenting book and he talks about women and men having different roles so it comes across as conservative.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indie*
I think she's conservative but the fact that she's a pastor might freak your friend out.

Dr. Sears has a Christian parenting book and he talks about women and men having different roles so it comes across as conservative.

Oh, yeah, I don't think that would work. I don't think they go in for female pastors, as far as I know.

I've thought about Dr. Sears, but I know her dh is super-anti-co-sleeping, and I'm sure that comes up in the Christian parenting book, right?


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah*
Oh, yeah, I don't think that would work. I don't think they go in for female pastors, as far as I know.

I've thought about Dr. Sears, but I know her dh is super-anti-co-sleeping, and I'm sure that comes up in the Christian parenting book, right?

it does


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

*Grace Based Parenting* by Tim Kimmel may go over better than Crystal's book if you think that they may be put off by Crystal being a female pastor. Dr Sear's Christian parenting book is more focused on infants and very young toddlers than older children and discusses breastfeeding/cosleeping, etc in it not just discipline in general.
Theresa Whitehurst also has some good Christian discipline books that apply to older children. There is also *How to Talk so Kids Will Listen and Listen so Kids will Talk* which isn't Christian based, but a very good positive discipline style book.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

How about this crazy book by Jamie Pritchett, _Lots of Love and a Spanking._It's almost sickening to read the description of this book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/096...Fencoding=UTF8


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah*
Oh, yeah, I don't think that would work. I don't think they go in for female pastors, as far as I know.

I've thought about Dr. Sears, but I know her dh is super-anti-co-sleeping, and I'm sure that comes up in the Christian parenting book, right?

Dr. Sears is also Catholic, which might make him less appealing to them if they're Protestants.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusannaG*
How about this crazy book by Jamie Pritchett, _Lots of Love and a Spanking._It's almost sickening to read the description of this book.









: I'd take out the "almost"! There's plenty to dislike, but what bothered me most was this:

Quote:

Lots of Love and a Spanking! is a discipline plan for children using the old-fashioned method of spanking to teach obedience and respect. But spanking with a difference! Not the screaming, red-faced, violent beating that many people imagine when they hear the word; but "a few hard whacks on the bottom, given by a calm parent...."
Pritchett may think this justifies the hitting, but I tend to agree with George Bernard Shaw: "If you strike a child, take care that you strike it in anger. A blow in cold blood neither can nor should be forgiven."


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Clay Clarkson has just put out a new book called
"Disciplining the Whole Hearted Child" and it does not endorse spanking. He studies out all the newer translations of the "rod" scriptures.

they have their own website, called www.wholeheart.org

you can order their stuff there. Sally, his wife, writes the best and sweetest christian mama books ever...The mission of motherhood, and the ministry of motherhood.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusannaG*
How about this crazy book by Jamie Pritchett, _Lots of Love and a Spanking._It's almost sickening to read the description of this book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/096...Fencoding=UTF8

I believe the original poster is looking for books that are Christian, conservative, and gentle discipline minded.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
Clay Clarkson has just put out a new book called
"Disciplining the Whole Hearted Child" and it does not endorse spanking. He studies out all the newer translations of the "rod" scriptures.

they have their own website, called www.wholeheart.org

you can order their stuff there. Sally, his wife, writes the best and sweetest christian mama books ever...The mission of motherhood, and the ministry of motherhood.

I have Mission of Motherhood and I loved it! easy read and made a lotta sense....I was hoping to someday get the discipline book.I think the Clarksons books are great Christian parenting resources.


----------



## kindergirl77 (Jun 30, 2005)

You can go over to gentle christian mothers and see what's on their book lists.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I second the book by Tim Kimmel. Even some Christian friends who were using Babywise thought Kimmel made a lot of sense and respected his views. I loved the book!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindergirl77*
You can go over to gentle christian mothers and see what's on their book lists.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for reviving this thread, whoever is responsible! I ended up getting "Grace-Based Parenting" and sending it to her, but I haven't talked to her since. We live a long ways away and talk kind of sporadically, so I'm hoping she's just been too busy to call, and wasn't offended.

I didn't know that Dr. Sears was Catholic. My friend's a born-again, evangelical Christian. I don't what the official name is. I'm going to look at wholeheart.org now.


----------



## kindergirl77 (Jun 30, 2005)

oh yea- and "Heartfelt Discipline" by clarkson is a great recommendation.
http://www.wholeheart.org/books_heartfelt.asp


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i thought dr sears wasnt catholic, just plain old christian?? I read his christian parenting bookand never picked up any catholic stuff at all???????


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah*
Thanks for reviving this thread, whoever is responsible! I ended up getting "Grace-Based Parenting" and sending it to her, but I haven't talked to her since. We live a long ways away and talk kind of sporadically, so I'm hoping she's just been too busy to call, and wasn't offended.

I didn't know that Dr. Sears was Catholic. My friend's a born-again, evangelical Christian. I don't what the official name is. I'm going to look at wholeheart.org now.

I have been reading GBP by Kimmel lately and I don't see a ton that a parent in either direction could disagree on honestly (I'm about half way through the book). It is a very positive book that discusses using gentle methods to direct your child and help them grow as a person w/o going into great depth into opposing methods to offend someone so far what I have read. I think you made a good choice!









I didn't know Sears was Catholic, either. Whether he is Catholic or protestant, it doesn't seem that his writing in the Christian parenting book is slanted in either direction simply just biblically based (I like that he does go into depth in his book in pointing out the misconception about the "rod" verses regarding discipline that many writers make).


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
i thought dr sears wasnt catholic, just plain old christian?? I read his christian parenting bookand never picked up any catholic stuff at all???????

It's entirely possible I'm wrong about that ... I could have SWORN he was Catholic, but now I can't find anything to back that up!







Maybe I just heard about him from a "crunchy Catholic" and accidentally associated him with Catholics for that reason. Oops!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

OK, looks like I didn't entirely make that up ... they used to be Catholic, but are not Catholic anymore:

http://www.geocities.com/heartland/8148/sears.html

Quote:

As for their personal beliefs, they grew up Catholic. In fact, Dr. Sears was at one time in training for the priesthood. God led him in another direction, and he and his wife now have eight children. They have been part of several evangelical congregations in California and elsewhere and currently are members of Capistrano Valley Baptist Church.
Well, at least now I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I've read Sears' christian parenting book (haven't read the others, although I really want Crystal Lutton's book-- and btw, I'm almost certain she is Nazarene, which is a very conservative denomination) and I love it. I give it to everyone in my church at their baby shower. He talks about responding to our babies as so many of the scriptures talk about. Sears has a way of explaining things that make so much sense! I highly recommend him.

Plus, the fact that he and his wife had 8 children is super encouraging (christian or not). He is very candid about how they had to change their parenting style when their daughter came along. The other parenting books (Ezzo and such) are all one-size parenting.

Also, point out to your friend the ezzo.info site and that Ezzo was excommunicated from two churches---one from John MacArthur. That is a very big deal.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LinzluvsGJ*
I believe the original poster is looking for books that are Christian, conservative, and gentle discipline minded.









I thought I was missing something! I thought she was looking for "spare the rod" type books, which aren't exactly gentle discipline. I thought she was going to send the book as a joke! And I was thinking, oh, I don't know how much her friend is going to appreciate this.


----------

